# My Advice: Stop Jacking Off



## Mayor Adam West (Jul 12, 2022)

Honestly, I'm really glad that I finally decided to give up on that degenerate behavior for the one I love. It has been close to a month since I've last looked at porn. Well I've actually looked at porn, like I went through the entire porncow thread, and I felt nothing. Literally, I was in complete control and it felt fucking great. I feel so much better about myself and I am just so whitepilled because I legitimately had a porn addiction that I never thought I could break not even 30 days ago but here I am.

I want to spread the message of nofap, in a way. Look, if you have a healthy relationship with jacking off and porn feel free to keep it. But I highly doubt that your relationship with it is healthy. It is not healthy to be jacking off once, or God forbid, even multiple times a day. I'm not gonna tell you that jacking off makes you go blind or that it makes Jesus cry. It doesn't make you blind and many of you guys either don't believe in or don't care about God. But what I can tell you is that nofap has allowed me to feel better about myself and have a clearer view of women.

Speaking of women, do you really think that most women want some porn addicted loser? Look, I know I know I am a stickler and a stuffy conservative when it comes to sex. But I mean at least there was some beauty to it. At least you were actually getting laid rather than watching some stud with a huge cock destroy a woman's asshole while you touched yourself. The only thing that separates someone who watches porn from a cuck is that the cuck is actually in a relationship with that woman although a shell of a relationship at that. You're, in a certain way, worse than a cuck.

And don't even get me started on just how fucked up most porn is nowadays. I mean it got to a point where when I opened up the good ole hub I would legitimately see trans "women" in the lesbian tab. I watched lesbian porn to get away from seeing dicks in my porn and now the porn industry has the audacity to parade mentally ill men around as women? It's disgusting.



Spoiler: Traditionalist Rant



I can't even stand regular lesbian porn nowadays even though lesbians are hot as fuck. Why? Because it's not natural. Like, why on earth should I enjoy it when women forget their role in society as mothers and homemakers. I mean I'm always Mr. Traditional values. I always say, and indeed I do, that I want a woman who is submissive to me in the proper Christian manner. Not so I may abuse her but rather that I may lead her to Heaven as all spouses are supposed to do. You can't do that with a lesbian. So yes, lesbians are hot but they like gay men are antithetical to any traditional social order.



Finally there's the fact that porn leads to so many fucked up things. Or rather it leads to things even more fucked up than porn already is such as human trafficking. I also really feel bad for these women who have been just so exploited and brainwashed by society. If there is such a thing as patriarchy, I am convinced that it resides more so in the porn studios of America than in the homes of conservatives or the churches of the people. And let us not forget that sex is, after all, about children. And no, I'm not talking about child porn although frankly I think that a good part of "legit" porn is underage. 

I'm talking about the kids that result from porn. What happens to them? At worst they are snuffed out in the womb and at best they are born to a fucking porn star. It's insane that we forget the human dimension to all this. I wonder how many female porn stars have had abortions. I mean most porn stars are degenerate leftists who have been brainwashed into thinking that there is no consequence to sex. And, I remember either Lana Rhoades or Riley Reid saying some fucked up shit about how she had an abortion and how she was proud of it and it just fucking disgusted me. 

It also really made me reconsider my actions. Was I, as a consoomer, contributing to the very evil that I so hated: abortion? That rattled me in the back of my mind and when the _Dobbs_ ruling hit I knew that all these porn stars would be up in arms about how now they can't do fucking creampies because they might end up with a kid. So, I didn't look back. And I'm so glad that I quit because I finally feel free. 

Not to PL but I, like so many others, became addicted at such a young age. I was like 10 or something and I didn't even know how sex worked. But I saw a hot chick on TV, looked up boobs on the computer, and eventually I discovered the hub. I was not even a teenager. I could barely get a boner, if I even could at that age. And that infernal website robbed me of childhood innocence. I wish my parents knew how dangerous the world was. I wish they put some firewall or something in place to guard me from it but alas...I was hooked and by the time I realized it was wrong I was already in too deep to pull out, pun intended.

Look, I know that preaching abstinence on this site is a losing battle and frankly I'm not here to do that. I realize that not everyone shares my view of morality and fine, live your life your way. But a hill that I am ready to die on is the fact that modern porn is just too addictive. Drain the snake while thinking about your crush or something. Hell, if you have a girlfriend go ahead and fuck her. But don't watch porn. No good can come of it and there is no beauty in it. Other than I guess like if you make the scene into a meme like the one with the one redhead holding up the much smaller redhead.

TL;DR Don't be a loser go get some bitches


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jul 12, 2022)

Glad to see you probably aren't going to be drinking yourself to death, then.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 12, 2022)

I'm pretty confused as to how people become addicted to porn. How can you devote more than ten minutes a day to jacking off? Save the marathon sessions for when you're actually fucking, otherwise get the job done and get on with your day. Don't you have anything better to do with your ti... Oh. 

I figured it out.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 12, 2022)

> Honestly, I'm really glad that I finally decided to give up on that degenerate behavior for the one I love. It has been close to a month since I've last looked at porn. Well I've actually looked at porn, like I went through the entire porncow thread, and I felt nothing. Literally, I was in complete control and it felt fucking great. I feel so much better about myself and I am just so whitepilled because I legitimately had a porn addiction that I never thought I could break not even 30 days ago but here I am.



I guess Null feels the same way when he looks at Chantal's thread without jerking off.
He's proud that he resisted the urge.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Jul 12, 2022)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> Glad to see you probably aren't going to be drinking yourself to death, then.


Hahahaha, no promises


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I'm pretty confused as to how people become addicted to porn. How can you devote more than ten minutes a day to jacking off? Save the marathon sessions for when you're actually fucking, otherwise get the job done and get on with your day. Don't you have anything better to do with your ti... Oh.
> 
> I figured it out.


It's not so much that you go to town for hours more like you just go back to it after a half an hour. But yeah also a great way to quit is to find something to do in the meantime. Idle hands are the devils' plaything.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 12, 2022)

Once again, religious sexually repressed man assumes we're all deviants like he is.

Just because like Augustine some men are incapable of moderation does not mean the thing is bad. They're just a pussy.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 12, 2022)

And for the weebs out there...




But for real you can't jerk off if you're too exhausted from lifting.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Jul 12, 2022)

Whenever you want to look at nipples just look at these:
Pipe nipples

Should people be concerned that I already had this link tucked away before this?


----------



## Bum Driller (Jul 13, 2022)

You know OP, you can also have a healthy and stable relationship like I have, with good sex life(on average 3-5 times a week) with a woman whose looks are on the level of pornstar, and still watch some skin flicks just for amusement and edification. I know it's possible for me, and I tell you brother, it's possible for you too. Just because you like to watch some smut and occasionally beat your meat doesn't mean you couldn't find a really good and rewarding relationship.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Jul 13, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> You know OP, you can also have a healthy and stable relationship like I have, with good sex life(on average 3-5 times a week) with a woman whose looks are on the level of pornstar, and still watch some skin flicks just for amusement and edification. I know it's possible for me, and I tell you brother, it's possible for you too. Just because you like to watch some smut and occasionally beat your meat doesn't mean you couldn't find a really good and rewarding relationship.


Yeah but the key thing is just that, having a woman. I was relying solely on porn so I legitimately became addicted. Still, I believe that modern porn is too sexualized and addictive. This isn’t like playboy magazine.


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 13, 2022)

Nice schizo rant.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 13, 2022)

Red Hood said:


> And for the weebs out there...
> View attachment 3486066
> But for real you can't jerk off if you're too exhausted from lifting.


I got a shit ton of these too.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 13, 2022)

I ain't reading that.


----------



## Cold Root Beer (Jul 13, 2022)

Red Hood said:


> And for the weebs out there...
> View attachment 3486066
> But for real you can't jerk off if you're too exhausted from lifting.


Are you joking? Jerking off post-workout when your testosterone levels are spiking feels fantastic.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 13, 2022)

OP is a coomer faggot


----------



## Isaac (Jul 13, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II said:


> Once again, religious sexually repressed man assumes we're all deviants like he is.
> 
> Just because like Augustine some men are incapable of moderation does not mean the thing is bad. They're just a pussy.


Augustine was influenced by the Paulian Epistles, and that is why he practiced religious celibacy. Yes, some people really do need wives or husbands and we should not prohibit them from marrying. But as Augustine and C.S. Lewis said, it's a great trick of the Devil to convince a man that he must have a wife to be happy. 

It's not deviant to abstain from what is wrong. Should have Christ's Apostles been married men, instead?

Also: masturbation is wrong because Christ taught that it is adultery to look upon anyone lustfully. 

@Mayor Adam West 
I agree with you, but I'm not sure it's healthy to try and justify religious prohibitions from a secular perspective. There is no proper reason for an unbeliever to be subject to the prohibition of sexual immorality (or any of the law, because they cannot fulfill it and God doesn't care whether it's physicially performed), asides from moral decency. And it's unsatisfactory for them to even uphold some of the law, because it's not fulfilled earnestly. God isn't satisfied that they choose to abstain from pornography for the sake of outward or inward reception. 

TL;DR: the spiritual law shouldn't be imposed or preached to unbelievers because they cannot abide by it while also being unbelievers.


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 13, 2022)

That's a big wall of text but I'm happy for you that you managed to defeat your addiction and develop a healthy sex life without porn


----------



## Polarity (Jul 13, 2022)

Son, I am unbelievably proud of you and your full balls.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jul 13, 2022)

If you write a bunch of paragraphs about jacking off, you're gay and you jack off too much to gay porn. If you think god is up there watching you touch your dick and getting mad about it you're also retarded.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 13, 2022)

OP is still a coomer faggot


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jul 13, 2022)

This has to be the most autsitic OP I've ever read here. Yeah, I'm sure you posting about your own masturbation habits for 10 paragraphs in public will change your dating situation ASAP.  lol


----------



## TheRedChair (Jul 13, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> I got a shit ton of these too.
> View attachment 3488274



 For fucking god sakes no wonder the OP and whatever this bullshit is better go and see what level of testosterone he fucking has. Because on what I see RIGHT NOW is that you a
wankerless deviant on  POOF PATROL 








Mothra1988 said:


> This has to be the most autsitic OP I've ever read here. Yeah, I'm sure you posting about you own masturbation habits for 10 paragraphs in public will change your dating situation ASAP.  lol


There is a small part of me that wants to believe that he is just trolling for the lol's. However judging from his joining date, it looks like  he's probably a simp or one in training.

Or just a flat out soy boy.


----------



## Prince of Crows (Jul 13, 2022)

Masturbation is okay as long as it's not like a hobby or whatever. I'm not even coming at it from a religous pr "porn is degenerate" angle (a lot of the manufactured shit is though), I approach it from an "I prefer real sex" angle.

When I was single I'd do it once a week if I didn't get any dates or sex, any more than that and I find it fucked with my motivation to talk to actual girls. The more you do it the longer it'll be until you're getting laid on the reg.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 13, 2022)

PSA to the retards out there: If you don't live alone, keep your personal business in your own bedroom so that way no one has to unwittingly walk in on you with your pants around your ankles and your hairy ass and balls staining the furniture that _everyone_ _else_ sits on.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jul 13, 2022)

I do not like this thread.



Bum Driller said:


> You know OP, you can also have a healthy and stable relationship like I have, with good sex life(on average 3-5 times a week) with a woman whose looks are on the level of pornstar, and still watch some skin flicks just for amusement and edification. I know it's possible for me, and I tell you brother, it's possible for you too. Just because you like to watch some smut and occasionally beat your meat doesn't mean you couldn't find a really good and rewarding relationship.


I don't believe you, every time someone tells me their girlfriend looks like a porn star they're always fat. And then they try to set up a threesome.



Isaac said:


> I agree with you, but I'm not sure it's healthy to try and justify religious prohibitions from a secular perspective


More like it's not healthy to have to justify common sense from a religious perspective.
Imagine needing a shitty book to tell you "Hey, have you considered that you might lead a more fulfilling life if you didn't spend all your time with the curtains drawn watching porn and jerking off like a crusty sweat soaked goblin?"



CAPTAIN MATI said:


> I got a shit ton of these too.
> View attachment 3488274


Slaanesh's influence is heavy upon the farms, but should it burn the struggle between him and Nurgle for the souls contained within would tear the galaxy asunder.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jul 13, 2022)

> Honestly, I'm really glad that I finally decided to give up on that degenerate behavior for the one I love. It has been close to a month since I've last looked at porn. Well I've actually looked at porn, like I went through the entire porncow thread, and I felt nothing. Literally, I was in complete control and it felt fucking great.


Oh no OP!!



> It is not healthy to be jacking off once, or God forbid, even multiple times a day.


OP nooooooooo!!


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Jul 13, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> OP after writing that drek:
> 
> View attachment 3490242
> 
> Finally found a use for this.


Who's the woman in the gif? She's kinda hot...


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 13, 2022)

Mayor Adam West said:


> Who's the woman in the gif? She's kinda hot...


Yeah, no. I'm not going to be responsible for your relapse. Deleted.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Jul 13, 2022)

> Like, why on earth should I enjoy it when women forget their role in society as mothers and homemakers.


Microwave your own tendies, faggot.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 13, 2022)

Muh Vagina said:


> Microwave your own tendies, faggot.


Men gotta do everything cause women can't cook


----------



## Day of the Cope (Jul 13, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## byuu (Jul 13, 2022)

I jerked off to this post.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 14, 2022)

reject jerking off

embrace jerking _on_


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jul 14, 2022)

No.


----------



## MadStan (Jul 14, 2022)

God. Not another “born again” healed “by true love”.

Your just like these losers on drugs who say they’ll change for their kid or other reason.

You’ll be back in the porn shack after your relationship comes to an end because you never ended it - she did.


----------



## A Friendly Hoovy (Jul 14, 2022)

@Mayor Adam West what are your thoughts on jelqing?


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jul 14, 2022)

TL;DR
are you telling me to like stop jacking off in public or overall? I might be able to the first with some effort but oh boy I doubt I could stop


----------



## Wintersun (Jul 14, 2022)

>I haven't jerked off for a month now
>A month

Lmfao.


----------



## Dagobert (Jul 14, 2022)

I whack it because an element of having sex is giving women pleasure, and I don't want to make women happy.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Jul 14, 2022)

Threads with an anti-masturbation and anti-porn point always seem to attract such anger here. I wonder why that would be


----------



## Large (Jul 14, 2022)

k


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 14, 2022)

MadStan said:


> God. Not another “born again” healed “by true love”.
> 
> Your just like these losers on drugs who say they’ll change for their kid or other reason.
> 
> You’ll be back in the porn shack after your relationship comes to an end because you never ended it - she did.


Part of me feels bad (I'm sure we've all been there before), then he wrote WAY too much on a site that isn't meant to be a diary nor a therapy session.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 14, 2022)

wait this _wasn't_ a copypasta?

...oh no


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 14, 2022)

It's odd how the puritanical "fapping is always a sin" attitude is still alive and well in America today. It's better to stop doing it to an unhealthy excess if that's the case. Also not all can get laid, and those with no way of relieving urges could act out in other and possibly worse ways. Finally, ever notice how the "stop fapping" advice seems to be rarely - if ever - be given to women?

Also I believe sex is best saved for marriage, which isn't puritanical. Clown World promotes throwing virginity away, and modern life can delay marriage far too long.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jul 14, 2022)

Mayor Adam West said:


> I believe that modern porn is too sexualized


Peak schizo hours


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jul 14, 2022)

Lurker said:


> wait this _wasn't_ a copypasta?
> 
> ...oh no


These kinds of posts are common on /pol/ which is probably why he thought he wouldn't look retarded doing it here.  I'm not convinced /pol/ isn't a gay hook up spot since the males there seem so interested in each other's cocks and masturbation habits.  lol


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi you dumb faggot I just hadn’t read this before or I would have acknowledged what a dumb faggot you were to be spreading such bullshit. Let’s break it down.

1. ”I was addicted to porn but was cured in 30 days!”
 Stop. You instantly call yourself out here as a fake fuck because of two things. One: Addiction is never cured, an addict of any indulgence is always at the threat of relapse everyday. Two: An addicted brain or at least a REAL addicted brain takes about a year to readjust to normal chemical levels, not a month you idiot. You may have had a habit but it wasn’t an addiction.
Ugh you know what you’re so stupid I will have to update this latter I have to share your post with others in recovery.


----------



## malapropism (Jul 14, 2022)

every nofap post ever grossly reeks of projection, especially when they act like cutting it out was some 180 that made a girl listen to them talk or something. Its especially cringe when it goes to "i started to respect women and not see them as sex objects" like it doesn't reek of issues with isolation more than seeing pov blowjob videos make you see an entire gender as objects.

i mean i like to laugh at people who make their online personality "gooning" but damn some people need to fix their own issues, and banning internet pornography won't solve them.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 14, 2022)

I have a few different perspectives on this.

On one hand, OnlyFans and Twitch that's should be given as little attention as possible. On the other, there's a number of autistic and socially inept sperg and incel types who have zero chance with a real woman and need something to distract them. Hentai exists for a reason.

Is it even possible to be both an incel and a nofap guy?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 14, 2022)

Why would I take advice form somebody talking about how he jerks it online?


----------



## Netizennameless (Jul 14, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Why would I take advice form somebody talking about how he jerks it online?


To be fair, it's a level of honesty you're not going to get from a lot of people...


----------



## Hierarchy Of Sneeds (Jul 14, 2022)

Duke Nukem said:


> Is it even possible to be both an incel and a nofap guy?


There is a considerable overlap. Some incels think that if they just stop wanking for long enough, they're going to start radiating all that extremely masculine sexual energy that will totally attract women. I've seen them talk about how women start to notice them more since they stopped wanking.

Uh, buddy, are you sure that's not just you having blue balls and being even more overtly creepy and disgusting than usual?


----------



## Isaac (Jul 14, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> It's odd how the puritanical "fapping is always a sin" attitude is still alive and well in America today. It's better to stop doing it to an unhealthy excess if that's the case.


A prohibition against masturbation isn't purtianical; it's been observed for the entirety of church history, across the sects.


> Also not all can get laid, and those with no way of relieving urges could act out in other and possibly worse ways.


Sexual delinquency is not caused by celibacy, and I think even the Freudians would agree with that. If an individual is sexually deviant and delinquent just because of the compulsion to not act on sexual urges, then they have more pressing issues. God made the pleasures of intimacy for man and wife, not for young men to look at obscene images that distort His beauty. 

Yes, it would be better if those boys and men to masturbate. Rather than to harm anyone. But, it shouldn't be encouraged and we shouldn't pretend that celibacy unobtainable. Yes, we all fail. But trying again the next day, to avoid temptation, is what God commands of us. Even if it is impossible. Nobody is worse than another for masturbating. Nobody is righteous, we are born in sin and God chose us out of his eternal mercy. We wretched sinners. 


> Also I believe sex is best saved for marriage, which isn't puritanical. Clown World promotes throwing virginity away, and modern life can delay marriage far too long.


Yes, and masturbation is a form of sex. Even without images, nobody preforms masturbation without the aid of stimuli. And that is essentially sex, whether fictional or real. And it is completely prohibited by Jesus Christ. It is a perversion of God's gift of marriage, and ruins lives.


malapropism said:


> every nofap post ever grossly reeks of projection, especially when they act like cutting it out was some 180 that made a girl listen to them talk or something. Its especially cringe when it goes to "i started to respect women and not see them as sex objects" like it doesn't reek of issues with isolation more than seeing pov blowjob videos make you see an entire gender as objects.
> 
> i mean i like to laugh at people who make their online personality "gooning" but damn some people need to fix their own issues, and banning internet pornography won't solve them.


I agree. It's not possible to justify a prohibition against masturbation while being secular, and that is what they try and do. It's filled with neuroticism and malice, what they preach.


Duke Nukem said:


> I have a few different perspectives on this.
> 
> On one hand, OnlyFans and Twitch that's should be given as little attention as possible. On the other, there's a number of autistic and socially inept sperg and incel types who have zero chance with a real woman and need something to distract them. Hentai exists for a reason.
> 
> Is it even possible to be both an incel and a nofap guy?


Yes, it is possible. If you're supposedly an Incel, that's just a sign that you weren't meant to have or seek a wife. And as obedience is the highest virtue, you ought to obey God rather than to masturbate. It is inherently disobedient to masturbate and, introspection will reveal this truth.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 14, 2022)

>go get some bitches
that's not very christian or trad advice to give people, don't you think?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 14, 2022)

Hierarchy Of Sneeds said:


> There is a considerable overlap. Some incels think that if they just stop wanking for long enough, they're going to start radiating all that extremely masculine sexual energy that will totally attract women. I've seen them talk about how women start to notice them more since they stopped wanking.
> 
> Uh, buddy, are you sure that's not just you having blue balls and being even more overtly creepy and disgusting than usual?


That's the moment they fall off the wagon and have the sudden urge to flog the dolphin to waifus or hentai or whatever the hell it's called.



Isaac said:


> A prohibition against masturbation isn't purtianical; it's been observed for the entirety of church history, across the sects.
> 
> Sexual delinquency is not caused by celibacy, and I think even the Freudians would agree with that. If an individual is sexually deviant and delinquent just because of the compulsion to not act on sexual urges, then they have more pressing issues. God made the pleasures of intimacy for man and wife, not for young men to look at obscene images that distort His beauty.
> 
> ...


I thought God wanted us to "be fruitful and multiply" but when no woman, God-fearing or not, will give you a second look, it's time to look at other options.



DumbDude42 said:


> >go get some bitches
> that's not very christian or trad advice to give people, don't you think?


Christianity doesn't apply to me when its belief system interferes with the things I want. I just want YOU to follow Jesus Christ, I'm already a believer so I'm going to Heaven no matter what I do.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 14, 2022)

But what about food porn? That’s still a thing, and people can get addicted to that.

If anything, I put it up there with train porn. Seriously, this stuff is not to be overlooked.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 14, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> If you write a bunch of paragraphs about jacking off, you're gay and you jack off too much to gay porn. If you think god is up there watching you touch your dick and getting mad about it you're also retarded.


I used to cry when I used the bathroom bc I thought Santa was watching me.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 14, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> This has to be the most autsitic OP I've ever read here.


Newfag.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jul 14, 2022)

Sticking a ziplock bag filled with mayo into a sock and stuffing that in between your mattress and bedspring and then humping it doesn't count as jacking off, right?


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 14, 2022)

Isaac said:


> God made the pleasures of intimacy for man and wife, not for young men to look at obscene images that distort *His beauty.*


Gayyyyy.


Isaac said:


> But, it shouldn't be encouraged and we shouldn't pretend that celibacy unobtainable. Yes, we all fail. But trying again the next day, to avoid temptation, is what God commands of us. Even if it is impossible.


That reminds me of a fake Buddhist quote: “Each morning we are born again. What we do today is what matters most.”


Isaac said:


> Even without images, nobody preforms masturbation without the aid of stimuli.


Are you talking about porn? Or just physical stimuli? Or dirty thoughts?


Isaac said:


> obedience is the highest virtue


Someone never watched Ella Enchanted.


----------



## Isaac (Jul 14, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> That reminds me of a fake Buddhist quote: “Each morning we are born again. What we do today is what matters most.”


I got it from C.S. Lewis in his book Mere Christianity.  That quote reminds me of a Luther quote.


> _*What does baptizing with water indicate?*_
> It indicates that the Old Adam in us should be daily contrition and repentance be drowned and die with all sins and evil desires, and that a new man should daily emerge and arise to live before God in righteousness and purity forever.





> Are you talking about porn? Or just physical stimuli? Or dirty thoughts?


Pornography, physical stimuli, dirty thoughts. 



> Ye have heard that it was said by them of old time, Thou shalt not commit adultery: but I say unto you, That whosoever looketh on a woman to lust after her hath committed adultery with her already in his heart. And if thy right eye offend thee, pluck it out, and cast _it_ from thee: for it is profitable for thee that one of thy members should perish, and not _that_ thy whole body should be cast into hell. And if thy right hand offend thee, cut it off, and cast _it_ from thee: for it is profitable for thee that one of thy members should perish, and not _that_ thy whole body should be cast into hell.


*Matthew 5:27-30*


----------



## Groon (Jul 14, 2022)

I haven't watched porn in months but no way i will stop of jerk off.

Jerk off is a gift from God.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jul 14, 2022)

Red Hood said:


> And for the weebs out there...
> View attachment 3486066
> But for real you can't jerk off if you're too exhausted from lifting.


In another manga/anime series (Baki the Grappler) having sex increases the main characters strength.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 14, 2022)

Isaac said:


> A prohibition against masturbation isn't purtianical; it's been observed for the entirety of church history, across the sects.


Churches can have misconceptions, which is why there's so many sects.

Also one thing I don't get about the "fapping is sinful" is why would God make fapping possible - and make it feel good and easy to access - and then condemn people to hell for doing it? And I believe Christ was speaking against wanting to commit adultery with another woman when one is married, not mere arousal. Not all arousal is good, of course - like pedophilia - but not all is bad either.

And fapping is the same as interpersonal sex? I doubt that.



> obedience is the highest virtue


Sounds like a very unpleasant being to deal with if that instead of something like love is the highest virtue.


----------



## Isaac (Jul 15, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Churches can have misconceptions, which is why there's so many sects.


Yes, but there is essential doctrine which all sects agree upon ( EX: the Trinity and Christ's bodily resurrection.) Every sect, every church father and reformer believed that masturbation was a sin. Even JW's and Mormons believe that it is wrong, and preach against it.


> Also one thing I don't get about the "fapping is sinful" is why would God make fapping possible - and make it feel good and easy to access


Masturbation is possible, because intimacy between a husband and wife is possible. We have the ability to choose between good and evil, and God destroying masturbation for the sake of convenience would erase our ability to choose Him. And whereas it is natural, and evident, that man was created to be as one with his wife, it is not evident that his members were created for eachother. Whereas it is evident that man was created as to be one with his wife, it is not evident that man was created to be one with another man. Sexual relations within marriage are the essential good, masturbation and sodomy are perversions of that good.


> and then condemn people to hell for doing it?


Nobody is condemned for it. Only unbelief.


> And I believe Christ was speaking against wanting to commit adultery with another woman when one is married, not mere arousal.


Would it be sinless if a man were to lust for another woman, while unmarried? Mere arousal is fine, that is not falling to temptation. The sin is virtually defiling that woman in your mind, through masturbation and thought.


> > obedience is the highest virtue
> 
> 
> Sounds like a very unpleasant being to deal with if that instead of something like love is the highest virtue.





> True and perfect obedience is a virtue above all virtues, and this is no work, however great it may be, that may take place or be preformed without this virtue, and even the very least of works,whether it be saying or listening to Mass, praying, meditating, or whatever you can think of, is more useful done when it is preformed in true obedience.


-Meister Eckhart


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jul 15, 2022)

malapropism said:


> every nofap post ever grossly reeks of projection, especially when they act like cutting it out was some 180 that made a girl listen to them talk or something. Its especially cringe when it goes to "i started to respect women and not see them as sex objects" like it doesn't reek of issues with isolation more than seeing pov blowjob videos make you see an entire gender as objects.
> 
> i mean i like to laugh at people who make their online personality "gooning" but damn some people need to fix their own issues, and banning internet pornography won't solve them.



This guy still views women as things, he just probably bought into a 4chan meme that not masturbating will turn him into an Aryan super man:



> Like, why on earth should I enjoy it when women forget their role in society as mothers and homemakers. I mean I'm always Mr. Traditional values. I always say, and indeed I do, that I want a woman who is submissive to me in the proper Christian manner. Not so I may abuse her but rather that I may lead her to Heaven as all spouses are supposed to do.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 15, 2022)

Isaac said:


> Trinity


Not all sects agree on even that. The LDS (Mormon) think there's literal 3 separate gods, Protestants believe in a "3-yet-1" way, while at least one sect (New Church or "Swedenborgianism") teaches that the Trinity is 3 different aspects of one being - like mind, body, and actions. Also in the early days of Christianity, there were very wildly differing beliefs (and books of the Bible), until politics led to Catholicism being mainstream in Western Europe (before Protestantism emerged).

Also not all sects believe masturbation is inherently sinful.



> Among the world's religions, views on masturbation vary widely. Some religions view it as a spiritually detrimental practice, some see it as not spiritually detrimental and others take a situational view.





> T.J. Wray explains what the Bible actually states (and does not state) about masturbation: "Returning to the Levitical list of sexual taboos, curiously missing from the list is any mention of masturbation."[13] She then goes on to discuss Genesis 38 and Leviticus 15, concluding that "None of this, however, represent a clear condemnation of masturbation."[13]
> 
> Carl L. Jech states that "Masturbation is never mentioned in the Bible".[11] M.K. Malan and Vern Bullough have stated that "nowhere in the Bible is there a clear unchallenged reference to masturbation", and that "masturbation is not mentioned in the Bible or Book of Mormon".[12]


(Religious views on masturbation - Wikipedia)

And like I said, not all sexual thoughts are bad, and I doubt all fapping is somehow some horrible unnatural violation of sexuality. Such thinking can be mentally abusive.

As for the authoritarian idea that "obedience is the highest virtue", that seemed to have emerged from monarchs of the past using religion to claim that the authority they wielded - corrupt or not - was a "divine right", so of course religion could preach that. I doubt people before civilization thought "obedience is the highest virtue"...


----------



## Montalbane (Jul 15, 2022)

Couple of three things OP.

1)Focus on how ugly porn is

2) Chimps in cages masturbate a loy

3) think of how ugly porn fans are.

Thats it you're cured without bothering god or your wife


----------



## Isaac (Jul 15, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Not all sects agree on even that. The LDS (Mormon) think there's literal 3 separate gods, Protestants believe in a "3-yet-1" way, while at least one sect (New Church or "Swedenborgianism") teaches that the Trinity is 3 different aspects of one being - like mind, body, and actions. Also in the early days of Christianity, there were very wildly differing beliefs (and books of the Bible), until politics led to Catholicism being mainstream in Western Europe (before Protestantism emerged).


Mormons aren't Christian, they are apostates. And the conventional version of the Trinity is as universal as it is, because it is correct and true. The Ecumenical Creeds were codified by the Church Fathers and are completely distinct from modern Roman Catholic doctrine.


> As for the authoritarian idea that "obedience is the highest virtue", that seemed to have emerged from monarchs of the past using religion to claim that the authority they wielded - corrupt or not - was a "divine right", so of course religion could preach that. I doubt people before civilization thought "obedience is the highest virtue"...


Eckhart was talking about spiritual faith, which is synonymous with obedience. Luther, our beloved reformer of the church, preached complete obedience to God, while also denying Papal supremacy.


> 27 Furthermore, it is taught on our part that it is necessary to do good works, not that we should trust to merit grace by them, but because it is the will of God. 28 It is only by faith that forgiveness of sins is apprehended, and that, for nothing. 29 And because through faith the Holy Ghost is received, hearts are renewed and endowed with new affections, so as to be able to bring forth good works. 30 For Ambrose says: Faith is the mother of a good will and right doing. 31 For man’s powers without the Holy Ghost are full of ungodly affections, and are too weak to do works which are good in God’s sight. 32 Besides, they are in the power of the devil who impels men to divers sins, 33 to ungodly opinions, to open crimes. This we may see in the philosophers, who, although they endeavored to live an honest life could not succeed, 34 but were defiled with many open crimes. Such is the feebleness of man when he is without faith and without the Holy Ghost, and governs himself only by human strength.
> 
> 35 Hence it may be readily seen that this doctrine is not to be charged with prohibiting good works, but rather the more to be commended, because it shows how we are enabled to do good works. 36 For without faith human nature can in no wise do the works of the First or of the Second Commandment. 37 Without faith it does not call upon God, nor expect anything from God, nor bear the cross, but seeks, and trusts in, man’s help. 38 And thus, when there is no faith and trust in God all manner of lusts and human devices rule in the heart. 39 Wherefore Christ said, John 15:5: Without Me ye can do nothing; 40 and the Church sings:
> 
> ...


Augsburg Confession, Article XX, 27-40.



> What the Hearers Owe Their Pastors​The Lord has commanded that those who preach the gospel should receive their living from the gospel. 1 Cor. 9:14
> 
> Anyone who receives instruction in the word must share all good things with his instructor. Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. Gal. 6:6–7
> 
> ...


-Luther's Small Catechism, Table of Duties


----------



## byuu (Jul 15, 2022)

God needs to stop watching me masturbate.
Fucking weirdo.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 15, 2022)

Isaac said:


> Mormons aren't Christian, they are apostates.


>*apostate*: _noun_; a person who forsakes his religion, cause, party, etc.
>*Christian*: _adjective_; of, relating to, or derived from Jesus Christ or His teachings - _noun_; a person who exemplifies in his or her life the teachings of Christ
>Mormon church is literally called "The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints"
lol

Your religious fapfest has no power here.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 15, 2022)

What if I abstain from masturbation because I find the constant urges arousing? Can nofap become a fetish?


----------



## ITK (Jul 15, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Also one thing I don't get about the "fapping is sinful" is why would God make fapping possible - and make it feel good and easy to access - and then condemn people to hell for doing it?


 Are you serious? By that logic, if God didn't want men shoving things up their asses, He wouldnt've given us a prostate.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 15, 2022)

Kari Kamiya said:


> lol


In at least "fundie" Protestantism, any Christianity that's not Protestantism is "not Christian".



ITK said:


> By that logic, if God didn't want men shoving things up their asses, He wouldnt've given us a prostate.


I highly doubt that shoving things up one's anus is easy and feels good to the average guy.


----------



## ITK (Jul 15, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> In at least "fundie" Protestantism, any Christianity that's not Protestantism is "not Christian".


Arguing about what's "Christian" or not is semantics, but when people say such things what they're really arguing for is that Mormons, in this instance, are so far outside what they consider to be orthodoxy and the teachings of Christ that those Mormons share no communion with them, are not a part of the body of Christ, and probably won't partake in salvation. And this isn't a dumb thing to say. Mormons believe not just that God the Father, God the Son, and the Holy Spirit are completely seperate beings, but also that God is corporeal and finite, and not the originator of the universe, but was once a man who has gone through exaltation. He furthermore produced the human race through intercourse with a fourth god, the Heavenly Mother. Exaltation is the Mormon belief that in the afterlife you will become like God, essentially you will become like a new Jehova, and create your own planet, have your own Son and create your own Adam and Eve, and repeat the whole process. You will literally become god. No Christians in all of history before Joseph Smith have believed this. 


ToroidalBoat said:


> I highly doubt that shoving things up one's anus is easy and feels good to the average guy.


Listen, jerk off all you want, but if you're gonna do the whole Christian shtick, at least refrain from touching yourself. It's the least you can do. What christian tradwife virgin would want a husband who jerks off? It's pretty blatantly incompatible with that religion's view of sexuality. Remember the story of Onan? Historical Christians even went so far as to say that fornication is superior to masturbation, because in that there is a possibility for reproduction, which is the ultimate purpose of sexuality in the Christian worldview.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 15, 2022)

ITK said:


> Remember the story of Onan?


Onan's sin was pulling out when he was legally and morally obligated to give his dead brother's wife a son, an act he performed in order to gain control of his brother's inheritance.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jul 15, 2022)

What is it with all those addiction idiots who see the light and start preaching to you..if you break with your addiction good for you but for the love of sanity just shut up. I stopped smoking and i am very happy i did, but if i see someone lighting up a cigarette i don't go waving a finger in his face...let him smoke in peace. If you stop fapping every 5 min of the day hurray, good for you but dont be a morale fag....just keep quiet and live your life. I worked in rehab and all the ex crackheads who stopped, found Jesus and keep preaching about the evil of addiction, fast forward 4 months they were back on the street and were as addicted as before and mugged you if didnt pay attention. Better yourself, for yourself and move on and if you need help seek an expert who also gives you a pat on the back and will encourage you. But most important of all, just shut up and enjoy your new life in quiet.


----------



## CowPox (Jul 15, 2022)

Did you waste more time jerking off or more time thinking about others jerking off? Whatever problem you had, you still likely have it me thinks.


----------



## Spud (Jul 15, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Onan's sin was pulling out when he was legally and morally obligated to give his dead brother's wife a son, an act he performed in order to gain control of his brother's inheritance.


Technically it was the spilling of the seed that was his crime against god


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 15, 2022)

This nigga gay


----------



## The Ugly One (Jul 15, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I'm pretty confused as to how people become addicted to porn. How can you devote more than ten minutes a day to jacking off? Save the marathon sessions for when you're actually fucking,



If you can't git 'er done in two pumps, your day isn't busy enough.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 15, 2022)

Spud said:


> Technically it was the spilling of the seed that was his crime against god


No, it was his breach of his familial duties. It was law that, if a man died without an heir, his brother had to provide one in order to care for his widow. The Bible is filled with stories of God striking or punishing men for refusal to care for their families, or for refusing care to widows and orphans. It is retarded to make this one instance suddenly be about masturbation, when the very same passage makes it explicitly clear that his sin was the refusal to give his brother's widow a son.


----------



## Spud (Jul 15, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> No, it was his breach of his filial duties. It was law that, if a man died without an heir, his brother had to provide one in order to care for his widow.


To which he tried but he didn't finish inside her, he pulled out and was punished for it. 



teriyakiburns said:


> It is retarded to make this one instance suddenly be about masturbation


No one did retard you assumed it


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Jul 15, 2022)

if you stop masturbating, how will you make that sick, sick cum fairy cash? you just put your semen under your pillow and when you wake up in the morning, there's quarters there - dollar dollar bills over time, trust me


----------



## Rear Admiral Butthole (Jul 15, 2022)

Rich Evans Ayypologist said:


> if you stop masturbating, how will you make that sick, sick cum fairy cash? you just put your semen under your pillow and when you wake up in the morning, there's quarters there - dollar dollar bills over time, trust me


The cum fairy isn't real, it's just your parents stealing your cum to make you happy.

They keep dodging the question when I ask what they did with it though.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jul 15, 2022)

Man, not even Old Testament God punished anyone severely for jerking off. You just had to sacrifice a small bird if made a stain in your pants before sundown or something like that. 

Apart from maybe that one guy in Genesis getting smited for nutting out of spite (for different reasons), masturbation isn't a real big deal in the Good Book.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 15, 2022)

Spud said:


> No one did retard you assumed it


It being brought up as a specific reason to stop wanking, in a thread about how op thinks wanking is bad, is somehow me just assuming things. Ok.

People bring up "the sin of Onan" as a biblical justification for their stance against masturbation all the time. It's even euphemised as onanism by old prudes who want to project their lack of self control onto others. I'm not assuming shit, I'm arguing against an ahistorical use of a cherry-picked passage, which is used to justify a position that is not found anywhere in the scriptures.

Onan was punished for refusing to give his sister in law a child. If he had simply refused to sleep with her at all, the punishment would have been similar.


----------



## ITK (Jul 15, 2022)

The Great Chandler said:


> Man, not even Old Testament God punished anyone severely for jerking off. You just had to sacrifice a small bird if made a stain in your pants before sundown or something like that.
> 
> Apart from maybe that one guy in Genesis getting smited for nutting out of spite (for different reasons), masturbation isn't a real big deal in the Good Book.


Yeah that theology came rather with the New Testament. The Law of Christ, as opposed to the Law of Moses, is more restrictive when it comes to sexual acts. The Law of Moses allowes divorce and polygyny, while the Law of Christ introduces celibacy. Lust is plainly condemned in the New Testament, for instance here:


> But I say unto you, That whosoever looketh on a woman to lust after her hath committed adultery with her already in his heart.
> -Matthew 5:28


@ToroidalBoat is correct that involuntary arousal doesn't count for this, but masturbation is a voluntary participation in lust. This doesn't only apply to married men either, there is no indication of that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 15, 2022)

The Great Chandler said:


> Man, not even Old Testament God punished anyone severely for jerking off.


I wonder just how many young men in this world have worried that they were gonna be damned to hell for just doing something pretty much every guy does. Or how many guys throughout history were severely punished by their fanatical parents when they were caught.



ITK said:


> @ToroidalBoat is correct that involuntary arousal doesn't count for this, but masturbation is a voluntary participation in lust.


Voluntary or not, mere arousal was not what was meant by the original Greek that got translated to "lust" there. The "lust" in that verse - that's been used to demonize healthy sexuality for so long - means an intense longing. An actual desire to commit adultery.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Jul 15, 2022)

nothing like a good goon sesh with the bros.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jul 15, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Voluntary or not, mere arousal was not what was meant by the original Greek that got translated to "lust" there. The "lust" in that verse - that's been used to demonize healthy sexuality for so long - means an intense longing. An actual desire to commit adultery.


So basically nutting isn't bad, it's cheating on your lover that's bad (which is a view I agree more since that seriously damages trust and lives).


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 15, 2022)

Got you fam, stop jerking off, start fucking, become trad, become....Ethan Ralph.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 15, 2022)

The Great Chandler said:


> So basically nutting isn't bad, it's cheating on your lover that's bad (which is a view I agree more since that seriously damages trust and lives).


Yep, and being in a mindset where one "covets" cheating on one's lover is also bad. I think Christ had to say that thing on committing adultery in one's heart because a guy could be like "I didn't commit adultery" because they didn't actually do it, yet he still wanted to.

Also I think the demonizing of sex as inherently "dirty" in Western culture could be related to a notion that the ideal state is to part with the "carnal lusts of the flesh" and become a "pure being". One can even see that idea in science fiction where an alien race evolves into "pure energy" beings. Or in the 18th century when some thought angels were "pure thought" beings. Or among modern woke technophiles who think people are going to be "mind uploaded" and also think sexuality is "dehumanizing".


----------



## ITK (Jul 15, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Voluntary or not, mere arousal was not what was meant by the original Greek that got translated to "lust" there. The "lust" in that verse - that's been used to demonize healthy sexuality for so long - means an intense longing. An actual desire to commit adultery.


In my opinion you are being a bit ridiculous focusing on strict definitions instead of the spirit of the law, so to speak, of the text and what it implies for masturbation, but if you want some massive autism on Koine Greek, sure. The word for lust there is ἐπιθυμέω (epithyméō), the definitions for you can see here.


> Strong's Concordance: desire, lust after
> HELPS: what a person truly yearns for; to "_greatly desire_ to do or have something – 'to _long for_, to _desire very much_' "
> NAS: desire, lust after
> Thayer's: to set one's heart upon) to have a desire for, long for; absolutely, to desire (A. V. lust"), James 4:2; to lust after, covet
> Strong's Exhaustive Concordance: covet, desire, lust after.


Related is ἐπιθυμία (epithūmíā) which means


> Definition: desire, passionate longing, lust
> Usage: desire, eagerness for, inordinate desire, lust.
> passion, desire, lust
> From epithumeo; a longing (especially for what is forbidden) -- concupiscence, desire, lust (after).


Also sexual desire.
It's used in plenty of other places in the Bible to refer to lust, for instance Romans 1:24: "
Therefore God gave them over in the sinful desires of their hearts to sexual impurity for the degrading of their bodies with one another." Desires is ἐπιθυμίαις (epithymiais). Later in Romans 1:26 "Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural sexual relations for unnatural ones," Paul uses πάθη (pathē) for these lusts. Romans 1:27 "In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another." Lust: ὀρέξει (orexei), which is probably closer to modern English "arousal" because it has connotations of appetite and excitement of the mind. He uses these terms synonymously here.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 15, 2022)

ITK said:


> In my opinion you are being a bit ridiculous focusing on strict definitions instead of the spirit of the law, so to speak, of the text and what it implies for masturbation, but if you want some massive autism on Koine Greek, sure. The word for lust there is ἐπιθυμέω (epithyméō), the definitions for you can see here.


Those definitions seem to support what I said anyway, and the "spirit of the law" there does seem to be intending to commit adultery, not all sexual arousal.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 15, 2022)

The Great Chandler said:


> So basically nutting isn't bad, it's cheating on your lover that's bad (which is a view I agree more since that seriously damages trust and lives).


What the God squad is missing and overlooking out of convenience is that the New Testament is very vocally anti marriage and family as well; and it aligns in early church practice wherein was practice among the first Christians not to breed or prepare for the future because God is coming before the last of their generation dies. Its very clear in the Gospels when Jesus states he has come not to bring peace and will set family members against one another and anyone who does not hate their family cannot be his disciple.

The Pauline Epistles are usually dated from 50AD onwards, with Jesus' death between 30-33AD (his age is a point of contention as his year of birth ranges between 6-4BC). Considering the average life span at that time was between 20-33 years the author appears to be only of those who swiftly realised this wasn't going to work and it needed to backtrack.

It's why "Paul" says you can take a wife if you really, really must but everywhere else in the NT and Early Church Oral Tradition is emphatic that sex even within marriage is yucky and needs to be stopped. One of the very telling signs of this is as late as 325AD at the Council of Nicea, Christian men who had been castrated were forbidden to be clergy (they were interestingly not forbidden to be married) and there's quite a good deal of evidence concerning how castration was encouraged due to what was read as Jesus' seeming endorsement of it in Matthew 19:12. Some, like the Valesians, went further and reguarly crop up in the notes of the authorities for forcibly castration other Christians and non believer men because the word now more reguarly translated as "Celibacy" in Matthew 19:12 actually literally reads as "Eunuch". Though "Paul", whoever he was wrote in the first century, this work was not chosen as Canon until three centuries later when it became expident to do so.

That trend continues today, with sources such as Our Lady of Fatima declaring that almost all Catholics are also going to hell for Sins of the Flesh nevermind the unbelievers.

To answer @Isaac earlier in the thread. It's not that we don't understand; we usually understand the context better than many belivers and its why we think they're fucking unhinged.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jul 15, 2022)

Spud said:


> To which he tried but he didn't finish inside her, he pulled out and was punished for it.


_“Judah said to Onan, ‘Join with your brother’s wife and do your duty by her as a brother-in-law, and provide offspring for your brother.’ *But Onan, knowing that the seed would not count as his*, let it go to waste (spilt it on the ground) whenever he joined with his brother’s wife, *so as not to provide offspring for his brother.* What he did was displeasing to the Lord, and God took his life also.”_ (Genesis 38.8-10)

In the current time, we'd say something like "Onan didn't want to be cucked", but at the time, the importance of maintaining a family bloodline was very important in Hebrew tradition, so Onan committed the sin of pride by holding himself above his brother, to the point where he wanted to have his woman all to himself and not let his dead brother have any descendants.

In short, Onan a bitch, and he died like one.


----------



## ITK (Jul 15, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Those definitions seem to support what I said anyway, and the "spirit of the law" there does seem to be intending to commit adultery, not all sexual arousal.


It can mean yearning or setting one's heart to, but also simply desire or lust, and has meant that in the Bible. I think drawing an arbitrary line in the sand between the voluntary engorging of the sexual appetite leading up to orgasm and epithūmíā is entierly artificial and absent from the original text. No, you can't go around lusting after women, and then jerking off to them. The same, of course, applies to fantasies. Concupiscence is inherent in all sexual acts.


Queen Elizabeth II said:


> *snip*


This is wrong to a degree. The Bible isn't anti-marriage at all. Paul does, however, place celibacy above marriage ("For I would that all men were even as I myself"). Which again goes back to masturbation. A religion which puts up Holy Virginity as a religious ideal is unlikely permit it. You must interpret each individual passage through the lens of the whole of the book. And what the Bible clearly puts forth, is an ascetical philosophy of liberation from base passions such as lust. How would masturbation fit into that scheme?


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jul 15, 2022)

Shit lads, your sex drives must be a fucking bastard to live with sometimes. I see a lot of posts like this and it never fails to boggle the mind, porn is like  heroin for some of you poor sods.

You're spot on though, no woman wants a porn addled coomer. Young women might tolerate it, but any broad with half a backbone  and a couple of brain cells to knock together don't want that shit. Porn fucks with your perception and ability to fuck; chronic coomers are shit in bed.

If my choice is between growing old with a porn addict as the father of my children or an army of cats, I'm wearing my cat piss au de toilet with pride. I'll make old lady drinking friends at Bingo.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 15, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II said:


> It's not that we don't understand; we usually understand the context better than many belivers and its why we think they're fucking unhinged.





ITK said:


> [...]


In any case, the literal sense of the Bible is full of contradictions and issues.

(Like the issues with the Great Flood story or Revelation stories being literal.)


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jul 15, 2022)

Dude Ukraine said:


> In another manga/anime series (Baki the Grappler) having sex increases the main characters strength.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 15, 2022)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> Shit lads, your sex drives must be a fucking bastard to live with sometimes. I see a lot of posts like this and it never fails to boggle the mind, porn is like heroin for some of you poor sods.


Who needs porn, anyway? There's plenty to see inside your own head.


----------



## Moths (Jul 15, 2022)

Why does an autistic discussion about playing with your dick always turn into an autistic discussion about religion


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jul 16, 2022)

How did this retarded, tmi shitpost become six pages?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 16, 2022)

Moths said:


> Why does an autistic discussion about playing with your dick always turn into an autistic discussion about religion





Kvervandi said:


> How did this retarded, tmi shitpost become six pages?


The more prudish a culture is because of fanaticism - be it woke or Puritan - the more there can be unhealthy sexuality issues.*

*(Which can be excessively anti-sexual. Or "rebelling" in unhealthy extremes or unhealthy ways, like that BS "polyamory" craze.)


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 16, 2022)

Moths said:


> Why does an autistic discussion about playing with your dick always turn into an autistic discussion about religion


All things lead back to the mighty penis. Do not believe Zardoz's lies. The penis cannot be evil. A gun is just a disembodied weaponized penis, after all. The gun and the penis are one and the same.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 16, 2022)

Kvervandi said:


> How did this retarded, tmi shitpost become six pages?


Because "stop touching your dick" is apparently hard to do without turning it into a philosophical and religious manifesto. Goes from physical masturbation to mental masturbation.


----------



## Australianbirdfruit (Jul 16, 2022)

Dude Ukraine said:


> In another manga/anime series (Baki the Grappler) having sex increases the main characters strength.




Yujiro Hanma about to rape Hillary Clinton.

The author truly gives no fucks.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jul 16, 2022)

Australianbirdfruit said:


> View attachment 3497135
> 
> Yujiro Hanma about to rape Hillary Clinton.
> 
> The author truly gives no fucks.


Hopefully he breaks her spine like he did Baki's mom.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jul 16, 2022)

Kvervandi said:


> How did this retarded, tmi shitpost become six pages?


Deep Thoughts is where retards feel they need to flex how philosophically deep they are when I can guarantee you the vast majority of people here haven't managed to even do the basic task of analyzing their own thoughts and their origins. Bitches think their opinion matters when they haven't even read the Greeks to the "Enlightenment". Not every philosoher ever, just all the major players and major ideas. This board should be deleted. I don't get how A&N has a bad reputation but this board is rarely mentioned.


----------



## Spud (Jul 16, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> but this board is rarely mentioned.


they didn't throw a bitch fit over stickers


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 16, 2022)

Dude Ukraine said:


> Hopefully he breaks her spine like he did Baki's mom.


Spine breaking is an act of true love for Yujiro, so no chance Hilldawg got that.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jul 16, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> The more prudish a culture is because of fanaticism - be it woke or Puritan - the more there can be unhealthy sexuality issues.*
> 
> *(Which can be excessively anti-sexual. Or "rebelling" in unhealthy extremes or unhealthy ways, like that BS "polyamory" craze.)


It's not specific to sexual issues, in an oppressive environments people look for ways to gain a sense of control.

This isn't about sexuality, it's about motherfuckers having no purpose or place in society. If they weren't jerking off and obsessing over moral systems they can use to bludgeon others, they'd be doing something else maladaptive to cope with their aimlessness and sense of impotency, whether it be substance abuse, or disordered eating, or w/e.

That isn't why this thread is 6 pages though, this thread is 6 pages because A) the title is absurd enough to grab people's attention and B) it's a topic even tards can weigh in on.



Tomboy Respecter said:


> Deep Thoughts is where retards feel they need to flex how philosophically deep they are when I can guarantee you the vast majority of people here haven't managed to even do the basic task of analyzing their own thoughts and their origins. Bitches think their opinion matters when they haven't even read the Greeks to the "Enlightenment". Not every philosoher ever, just all the major players and major ideas. This board should be deleted. I don't get how A&N has a bad reputation but this board is rarely mentioned.


Because the issue with A&N isn't the quality of posts, it's that it's full of angry unpleasant speds foaming at the mouth over...who knows, probably something about the jews.


----------

